# Question with basement walls



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It could be mold/mildew of some sort, it could be effloressence, it could be anything. 

I'd suggest mixing some bleach and water as a cleaning solution, or use something like TSP to clean the walls. There are some mold/mildew removal chemicals on the market as well, but I can't think of the name.

Getting the dehumidifier going will work wonders if there's a mold situation.


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

Ive also read on the Internet that using white distilled vinegar 5% dilution is as good if not better than using bleach. I tried this and it removed the mold fairly well. I guess the bleach is wwatered down from the factory and if you add more water then you are actually supplying the mold/mildew with more water/moisture and it will actually proliferate more. Try a Google search for cleaning with vinegar. Lastly if it is efflourssence, a clacium deposit, vinegar will disolve it as it is a mild acid, you will hear it bubbling like Rice Krispies :thumbsup:


----------



## OUDIDIT2 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Thekctermite & Creamaster for your input. I just purchased some TSP and will treat it as mold and mildew then try an etch cleaner if it is effloressence. I never heard of using vinegar, interesting. I use vinegar to kill some weeds out in the backyard.....stuff works.

I put a product called DRYLOK by UGL on 3/4 of the basement walls and floors and it has cut down on the humidity alot. I am really pleased with this product. But in this corner and the laundry area I will be using a product called Zinsser Watertite. I just did not have any of the pink stuff until I tore down this shed. I did wash all the walls down with a heavy bleach solution only because it's the first time I am cleaning the basement and I didn't know what was down there.

Thanks again!


----------

